# Training Photo's



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Proof, we are still training.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh yeah, that's what soft water looks like! 

Our water is kind of hard and they're driving trucks on it.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wahoo! Nice pics.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos, just love the last one!
PLEASE PLEASE come and train Tito, he has a bad dog mommy


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> Oh yeah, that's what soft water looks like!
> 
> Our water is kind of hard and they're driving trucks on it.


LOL 

You could put ice skates on your dog for water retrieves LOL


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> Oh yeah, that's what soft water looks like!
> 
> Our water is kind of hard and they're driving trucks on it.


Usually this field would not have any water. With the rain, warm temp. and snow melt ...well when you are given water you train water.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> great photos, just love the last one!
> PLEASE PLEASE come and train Tito, he has a bad dog mommy


I love the last one too! Winter will be 2 in Feb. In that picture she does look all grown up. Where did my puppy go?

I grew up in your area, I don't blame you for not training in the bitter cold.


----------

